# Momma Turkey & Poults



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted a hen with over a dozen poults in southern Geauga County earlier this week.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

great pictures and good to see


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics John-thanks for sharing. Hope this year is a good hatch, we sure need it. Turkey population down in Ohio.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a few pics of turkeys. None of which were around during hunting season. But zero pics of poults. Lorain county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wish Ohio would do something like this for a few years just to see if it changed anything. We've Blown $500k on dumber stuff.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We'd be a step in the right direction to get them to stop CHARGING us for the privilege of using a .15 cent bullet on a racoon that's not worth a penny.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Now if the game people would come up with a license of sorts to expand getting rid of these nest raiders. You would think they would go for more money in the pot. I think trapping them year round would be an answer. They can’t get through that idea because these predators have young. Bottom line: What brings more money in? Turkey permits vs. raccoons, fox, skunks, bobcats and such??
Their answer was pretty plain, which was cut the turkey tags from 2 to 1. Boy, that fixed the problem….Huh!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well no pics as the little buggars are pretty quick, but did a lot of work at our camp, Noble/Morgan Co's last few days and I saw 5 hens over the course of a couple days each with between 3 and 8 poults, very encouraging!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------

